# Cpt 40804



## grneyedgrrl (Mar 3, 2010)

CPT code 40804 doesn't mention the number of foreign bodies included in the code, should i use this code more then once if there is more then one foreign body removed from the mouth, or would it only be billed once regardless of quantity?

Thank you,

Gwyn


----------



## deborahcook4040 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would bill per foreign body, assuming the documentation supports each seperate removal. It specifically states removal of foreign BODY, as in singular.


----------



## sgoodknight (Aug 25, 2010)

Would you use 40804 for removal of a tonsilith?

Thank you.


----------

